# ball python ate substrate



## fartkowski (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi 
While feeding a ball python some of the substrate was stuck to the pinkie rat.
The python ate a little of the substrate.
I don't think he ate too much of it but I was wondering if I should be concerned. The substrate used is called forrest bark. 
Are there any signs to look for if it's a problem.
Any help would really be appreaciated
thanks
chris


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Oct 11, 2007)

don't sweat it-- it happens from time to time.


----------



## OldHag (Oct 11, 2007)

My husband had a columbian boa that died from a piece of substrate scratching its intestines... got all infected and impacted and died a horrible death!
Feed it in a separate enclosure that does not have substrate.. why chance it?


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 11, 2007)

What kind of substate was it? I really think it depends on what it was. If it was dirt or mulch its no problem, this would happen in the wild. But if it was aspen or something that isn't found in Western Africa, then there maybe a problem. But I doubt it. ~ Rex


----------



## Thoth (Oct 11, 2007)

fartkowski said:


> Hi
> While feeding a ball python some of the substrate was stuck to the pinkie rat.
> The python ate a little of the substrate.
> I don't think he ate too much of it but I was wondering if I should be concerned. The substrate used is called forrest bark.
> ...


Like others said it shouldn't hurt it but keep an eye on the python make sure it defecates properly and the feces look normal for the next week or two.  

Generally its good practice to feed your snake in separate empty container.   It avoids issues with substrate, it is cleaner and ou can ensure the prey itemis eaten.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 11, 2007)

This is the main reason I don't use loose substrates for any of my snakes.....for most species newspaper/paper towels works just fine.


----------



## Taceas (Oct 11, 2007)

Unless you're a friend of mine who had a baby Hog Island Boa eat a paper towel and die from the impaction. 

One reason why I ALWAYS feed in a bare bottomed plastic tub.

1. No possible chance for impaction.
2. Easy to clean up any gooey spillage; spray with disinfectant and wipe clean.

To the OP, keep an eye on the snake, considering its a BP and their feces is pretty dry when it comes out, depending on how much it ingested it could potentially have a problem.

Chalk it up to a learning experience and remind yourself to never get lazy when feeding your critters.


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the replies.
I will keep an eye on him, I hope he's going to be ok
Will defenetly feed in a seperate container from now on.


----------



## Ted (Oct 11, 2007)

you're never supposed to feed your snake in an enclosure with substrate.
remove it to a clean container/no substrate..feed it, then put it back.


----------



## nightbreed (Oct 11, 2007)

Its worth noting that its not always possible to feed a regius in a seperate container as some of them can be such shy feeders that the stress of the move can put them off eating.


----------



## Ted (Oct 11, 2007)

nightbreed said:


> Its worth noting that its not always possible to feed a regius in a seperate container as some of them can be such shy feeders that the stress of the move can put them off eating.


then they need to be kept on butcher paper.
easy fix.


----------



## nightbreed (Oct 11, 2007)

Ted said:


> then they need to be kept on butcher paper.
> easy fix.


Indeed, thats why I keep all my snakes on paper substrate.


----------



## Ted (Oct 11, 2007)

nightbreed said:


> Indeed, thats why I keep all my snakes on paper substrate.


yep..less disease, less chance of mites, easy cleanup, and cheap.


----------



## nightbreed (Oct 11, 2007)

Ted said:


> yep..less disease, less chance of mites, easy cleanup, and cheap.


Hell yeah, the only downside is its dog ugly.


----------



## Ted (Oct 11, 2007)

nightbreed said:


> Hell yeah, the only downside is its dog ugly.


yeah..its sorta clinical.
i prefer white butcher paper..its heavier grade paper, and safer than newspaper.

at least if your using paper you can dress up the tank with a few fake plants and nice hides and climbing logs.
easy removal for cleaning.


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 11, 2007)

> you're never supposed to feed your snake in an enclosure with substrate.


I disagree, I don't think its that black and white. I understand why large breeders use paper - its so easy to clean. But its up to the owner if they want what is easy or if they want something more natural. I highly recommend Philippe De vosjoli's book "the Art of Keeping Snakes" it will revolutionize anybodys veiw of snake substrate  ~ Rex


----------



## Brian F. (Oct 11, 2007)

Ted said:


> then they need to be kept on butcher paper.
> easy fix.




I've used newspaper and paper towels before, but I'd never thought of butcher paper.  That's actually a really good idea.  Thanks for that.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Oct 11, 2007)

KingRex said:


> But if it was aspen or something that isn't found in Western Africa, then there maybe a problem. But I doubt it.


Snakes die in their native lands all the time. There's no reason they would be immune to accidentally eating a piece of bark or other unwanted debris simply because it's found in Africa. It's the same reason you don't feed a snake wild-caught rodents--yes, if the snake was in the wild it would be eating them, but it would also be filled with parasites.


----------



## Ted (Oct 11, 2007)

KingRex said:


> I disagree, I don't think its that black and white. I understand why large breeders use paper - its so easy to clean. But its up to the owner if they want what is easy or if they want something more natural. I highly recommend Philippe De vosjoli's book "the Art of Keeping Snakes" it will revolutionize anybodys veiw of snake substrate  ~ Rex


i disagree..my opinion is based on over 25 years of keeping snakes/reptiles from all over the world.
of course its just my personal opinion..but it at least based on hundreds of captives i have raised.
natural substrate just breeds bacteria,can harbor or attract mites,stinks when the herps use the bathroom on it,[and no..you cant get all of it up by spot cleaning] simple as that.


----------



## Ted (Oct 11, 2007)

Brian F said:
			
		

> I've used newspaper and paper towels before, but I'd never thought of butcher paper. That's actually a really good idea. Thanks for that.


quite welcome!




Mushroom Spore said:


> *Snakes die in their native lands all the time. There's no reason they would be immune to accidentally eating a piece of bark or other unwanted debris simply because it's found in Africa*. It's the same reason you don't feed a snake wild-caught rodents--yes, if the snake was in the wild it would be eating them, but it would also be filled with parasites.


true, that.


----------



## Schlyne (Oct 12, 2007)

You can also lay down newspaper on top of the loose substrate before feed the snake.  I prefer paper of some sort myself, it's nowhere near as messy as substrate.


----------

